# wiper motor opinions



## windsor (Aug 27, 2012)

So I was doing a lot of research and I haven't read very much about what wiper motor has the most torque. I saw the one on monster guts...very cost effective but then there was another site that was crazy over priced...fright props their kit is almost $100.00!!!! CRAZY REDICULOUS. What would you all say is the best wiper motor (in regards to torque)?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've used Monster guts and Fright Props motors, and both are worth the price. Personally, I prefer junkyard wiper motors, because I can get them for almost free.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I've used a bunch of Monster Guts wiper motors and will continue to buy them from there. I did get one once that had been previously used though -- I know because the threads on the shaft were worn. I ended up having to use some JBWeld to get the nut to stay on. Caused a lot of grief for my spider wiper motor prop back in 2008.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Go with fright props or monsterguts. They are brand new and exactly what you need. Dont waste time and money trying to find cheap alternatives that will just give you a headache. The junkyard ones can work, be prepared to get dirty n get your tools out though . Also, the ones ive found through scrapping and on ebay usually overheat and become very dangerous. Monster guts motors are only 16 bucks. Its a no brainer. This hobby is expensive, no way around it.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

You can save money by buying in bulk (15 or more at a time). Idk what your purposes are but its an option


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I bought all mine from Monster Guts. I was given a used one from a friend and it didn't work. I can always trust the Monster!


----------



## windsor (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the information. Just wanted to know what everyone's thoughts were. I plan on using a couple to animate a desk or dresser so the drawers move in and out. There will be a considerate amount of resistance so I want to make sure the motors are up to the challenge. Also I want to make an automated Samara's well.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

I haven't had any of the problems Goofy87 had in regards to used wiper motors - and some of them have been running upwards of ten years now. As long as you give them enough power (amps) and don't use devices like dimmer switches to try to control their speed, you shouldn't have any problems. They're simple DC motors, if you wire it backwards it simply runs backwards!

If you think the sliding drawers offer too much resistance, you might think pneumatics. There are quite a few threads here on sliding book props, etc. that would be similar in design to what you want to do.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

For what it's worth here's my 2 cents worth. I too use Monsterguts. I have found their products to be very good and their customer service is outstanding.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

You can never go wrong with MonsterGuts!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

windsor said:


> So I was doing a lot of research and I haven't read very much about what wiper motor has the most torque. I saw the one on monster guts...very cost effective but then there was another site that was crazy over priced...fright props their kit is almost $100.00!!!! CRAZY REDICULOUS. What would you all say is the best wiper motor (in regards to torque)?


Most wiper type motors have a manufacturers torque spec anywhere from 3 to 50 newton meters (about 2 to 37 foot pounds). But that's all subject to the total power (volt amps or watts) you feed the motor. Less voltage and less current capacity = less torque. Scary Terry's wiper motor page has some of this info but I would think you could get more from the motor manufacturer specs (Trico or Cardone for the remanufactured ones).

I got a big box of motors from a local junkyard several years ago and have never had to measure torque so I have no info on that. I usually just hook em up and go with a PWM speed control to adjust the spped without loosing torque. I have some props that have run for over 15 years and have yet to run into a bad wiper motor.


----------

